
Viacom buying last.fm? - sharpshoot
http://mashable.com/2007/04/27/lastfm-viacom/
======
danw
Heres the text of the post, caught by my RSS reader. Looks like a repeat of
the rumour going round during FOWA:

 _Some murmuring in the UK this this week says that Viacom is continuing its
negotiations to buy Last.fm for approximately $450 million - a huge sum, but
partly justified by the fact that Last.fm is really the ÂYouTube of musicÂ
these days._

 _The royalty rate hike for online radio stations in the US, which is now
being countered by a bill that aims to overturn it, doesnÂt seem to have
affected the purchase price._

 _Based on a corroborating story from DealBreaker earlier this week, I guess
we can upgrade this one from Âvague rumorÂ to ÂpossibilityÂ. More details
appreciated._

------
danw
For some reason I cant connect to mashable today, anyone else getting this
problem?

------
jamiequint
same here

